# Sketchup tutorial and components download



## Chris Knight (18 Jul 2006)

The following might be useful to some folk. It is designed to facilitate designing in a Swedish Modualr building system but principles are applicable generally.

http://www.lovetann.com/sketchup-download/


----------



## SketchUp Guru (18 Jul 2006)

Very interesting. I'll have to play with that. Thanks.


----------

